# Skype gab private Daten einfach an niederländische Sicherheitsfirma weiter



## nich-mit-mir (8 November 2012)

Die niederländische Webseite nu.nl berichtet, dass Skype persönliche Daten von potentiellen Minderjährigen Anonymous-Aktivisten an private Ermittler weitergegeben hätte. Eine private Sicherheitsfirma habe im Auftrag von Paypal Ermittlungen durchgeführt, wer bei den DDos-Attacken auf Paypal & Co 2010 teilgenommen habe. 

Weiter lesen...


----------

